# Tea Thread



## CanserDYI (Feb 5, 2022)

Hello all, saw there is a coffee thread but no tea Thread let's fix that.

I've been drinking tea since I was a crawler, my mother being a tea house worker I have been exposed to all sorts of wild and crazy teas, but here I am still obsessed with Earl Grey. She hasn't worked there in years and I miss the exotic stuff. 

Whats your favorite and give me some recommendations of teas I should try, being an American we honestly don't get much here outside of Liptons powdered mess.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

I am a very traditional tea drinker - I'm very into just a black tea brew, with maybe a little hint of something. To that end the best tea you can buy in a teabag is Ahmad Tea's English Number 1. It's just slightly fragrant, but not as delicate as an Earl Grey. It's not my every day tea, but it is my go-to when I need something to perk me up.

My wife opposes tea with milk in it, so she drinks a lot of teas with fruit and green teas. She swears by the Lipton's black tea with strawberry and vanilla, which is shockingly hard to find in England. She's a a swede and you can get black tea with fruit in literally every grocery store, stores even have their own generic stuff. Since she moved over here we've discoverd that basically all you can get is made by Ahmad tea too.

Neither of us are really in to loose tea - It feels very civilised to make like a pot of tea but we don't drink the same kinds so it doesn't really work for us. We do have some random strawberry and champagne loose tea that we had for our wedding breakfast, but I only really make it for her if she needs additional love.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 5, 2022)

I was going to mention Teavana but I'm 5 years too late, they closed all of them!


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I was going to mention Teavana but I'm 5 years too late, they closed all of them!



Honestly, in a thread that threatens to become hipsterish very quickly, being a huge fan of something you can't get hold of anymore is perfectly on brand.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 5, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> I am a very traditional tea drinker - I'm very into just a black tea brew, with maybe a little hint of something. To that end the best tea you can buy in a teabag is Ahmad Tea's English Number 1. It's just slightly fragrant, but not as delicate as an Earl Grey. It's not my every day tea, but it is my go-to when I need something to perk me up.
> 
> My wife opposes tea with milk in it, so she drinks a lot of teas with fruit and green teas. She swears by the Lipton's black tea with strawberry and vanilla, which is shockingly hard to find in England. She's a a swede and you can get black tea with fruit in literally every grocery store, stores even have their own generic stuff. Since she moved over here we've discoverd that basically all you can get is made by Ahmad tea too.
> 
> Neither of us are really in to loose tea - It feels very civilised to make like a pot of tea but we don't drink the same kinds so it doesn't really work for us. We do have some random strawberry and champagne loose tea that we had for our wedding breakfast, but I only really make it for her if she needs additional love.


Yeah, I know you Brits like milk in your tea, that sounds absolutely horrendous to me, won't even entertain it


----------



## Crungy (Feb 5, 2022)

I was thinking Teavana might have been looked down on for being too corporate lol Whether it was looked down or not, they had some really good loose teas that I liked. Oh well! 

I like tea but I don't drink a ton of it, though I'd like to get into the habit. The last tea I picked up was Celestial Seasonings Berry Zinger. I liked it straight without anything in it, though a little honey or sugar might be good. Aside from ordering online local offerings to me are sparse. 



CanserDYI said:


> Yeah, I know you Brits like milk in your tea, that sounds absolutely horrendous to me, won't even entertain it




I've never tried milk in tea, though I stopped drinking milk years ago. Maybe Almond milk would be good. Or I'd be struck by lightning for such heresy?


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah, I know you Brits like milk in your tea, that sounds absolutely horrendous to me, won't even entertain it



Yeah and my wife punishes me for it every single day by making the worst cups of tea. She just gives me this "really bitch?" look when I'm adding milk... Women eh?


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I've never tried milk in tea, though I stopped drinking milk years ago. Maybe Almond milk would be good. Or I'd be struck by lightning for such heresy?



Oh I keep keto man so I use soy milk. I did try almond milk but it didn't quite bond with tea the same way as regular milk, so I didn't like it. Same for hazelnut, and coconut had way too much taste to use in tea. I know what people say about consuming soy, but it keeps my sugar intake low so I couldnt care less.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I was going to mention Teavana but I'm 5 years too late, they closed all of them!



I actually worked there part time for a couple months when I moved to the Midwest. The bonus system was solid and I wasn't getting a lot of time at my current job. 

The tea was really good too and you could drink as much as you wanted and take home the "mis-pours". 

I used to drink tea all the time, but sort of stopped when I went sober for whatever reason. 

I was always a fan of white and green tea with a tiny bit of honey. I think I was up to two or three pots a day at one point.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I used to drink tea all the time, but sort of stopped when I went sober



This does not give me confidence that you have mastered tea making.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm a big fan of oolong and rooibos teas. Right now I've been drinking a lot of Trader Joe's chai. It's my go to for whenever I travel or don't feel like drinking coffee.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 5, 2022)

I really have a love hate relationship with chai, I think it tastes okay, not a fan of the texture.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 5, 2022)

Matcha green tea with almond milf foam, honey, and tumeric.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

Regular chai I am not a fan of, but vanilla chai is pretty good.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 5, 2022)

Earl Grey makes my balls sore...and saggy?!? For some reason.

It was so damn weird when I finally figured out wth was going on.

PS I'm absolutely serious. And no I'm not on any medication, nor was I prescribed anything that I skipped. Strange but true!

PPS only Earl Grey. I looove other teas and drink like 20 cups a day. Which is probably why I noticed this odd side effect.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Earl Grey makes my balls sore...and saggy?!? For some reason.
> 
> It was so damn weird when I finally figured out wth was going on.
> 
> PS I'm absolutely serious. And no I'm not on any medication, nor was I prescribed anything that I skipped. Strange but true!



...So, what was going on dude?

Bergamont is not normally connected to sore balls.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 5, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> ...So, what was going on dude?
> 
> Bergamont is not normally connected to sore balls.



Beats me. Happened enough and with different brands that I eventually noticed.

Wanna recruit a bunch of people to drink 20 cups and another control group to drink English Breakfast, compare notes, and then publish it online?


----------



## Crungy (Feb 5, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Earl Grey makes my balls sore...and saggy?!? For some reason.




Didn't see that coming, holy shit. Not funny it was causing a problem but that sentence is pure gold lmao


----------



## Crungy (Feb 5, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Beats me. Happened enough and with different brands that I eventually noticed.
> 
> Wanna recruit a bunch of people to drink 20 cups and another control group to drink English Breakfast, compare notes, and then publish it online?


Not a bad idea!


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Beats me
> 
> Wanna recruit a bunch of people to drink 20 cups and another control group to drink English Breakfast, compare notes, and then publish it online?



I kinda do. It might be difficult to find participants though. Any advert that ends in "saggy ball study" is always a tough sell.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 5, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Matcha green tea with almond milf foam, honey, and tumeric.


Out of curiosity do you use powdered or fresh Turmeric, and do you se very much?


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Out of curiosity do you use powdered or fresh Turmeric, and do you se very much?



Powdered. Two to three "shakes". It's my new afternoon jam. We also have some blue matcha, but I don't add the tumeric to it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 5, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Matcha green tea with almond milf foam, honey, and tumeric.


Damn, almond MILF? thats a new one


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Damn, almond MILF? thats a new one



Someone's autocorrect just ratted them the fuck out 

Quick @jaxadam , delete the browser history!


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Damn, almond MILF? thats a new one



Yeah that wasn’t a typo.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Hello all, saw there is a coffee thread but no tea Thread let's fix that.
> 
> I've been drinking tea since I was a crawler, my mother being a tea house worker I have been exposed to all sorts of wild and crazy teas, but here I am still obsessed with Earl Grey. She hasn't worked there in years and I miss the exotic stuff.
> 
> Whats your favorite and give me some recommendations of teas I should try, being an American we honestly don't get much here outside of Liptons powdered mess.


I drink tea exclusively myself and and fortunate to have shops nearby that sell some very fine teas. Since you like Earl Grey I would order the Earl Grey by Rishi. Out of the dozen or so I tried this is the most fragrant and best tasting I’ve had, the smell alone is intoxicating. https://rishi-tea.com/black-tea-organic-loose-leaf/earl-grey
My favorite, however, is a jasmine green tea. If has no perfumes or artificial flavoring in it, so it is rather expensive. But so worth it. Republic of Tea Jasmine Jazz. https://www.republicoftea.com/jasmine-jazz-green-full-leaf/p/v00608/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> This does not give me confidence that you have mastered tea making.



Counterpoint: maybe it means I have?


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 5, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah that wasn’t a typo.



So do you have one of those automatic MILF foamers, or do you prefer to foam them manually?


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 5, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> So do you have one of those automatic MILF foamers, or do you prefer to foam them manually?



:highfive:


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 5, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Someone's autocorrect just ratted them the fuck out
> 
> Quick @jaxadam , delete the browser history!



No way man. You know how hard it is to remember all those keyword combinations? Plus I share this computer with my wife, I had no idea she was such a fan of watching the news on BBC.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 6, 2022)

I’ve been on an English breakfast tea kick the last couple of months, “straight” no milk or sugar. Of the brands I’ve tested so far, Tazo, Twinings and Teapigs have been my favorites.

I used to drink a fair bit of green tea, too, but haven’t in a while. I’ll have to make some tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 6, 2022)

tedtan said:


> I’ve been on an English breakfast tea kick the last couple of months, “straight” no milk or sugar. Of the brands I’ve tested so far, Tazo, Twinings and Teapigs have been my favorites.
> 
> I used to drink a fair bit of green tea, too, but haven’t in a while. I’ll have to make some tomorrow afternoon.


Funny you say Twinings as I had to buy their Earl grey pack this week and neither my wife or I enjoy it very much, which I thought we would, seeing as it's pretty respected brand. Just find it too orange peely.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 6, 2022)

Agreed. I didn’t care for the Twinings Earl Gray, either.


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tea is my go-to beverage.

Earl Grey and Lady Grey are my favorites, and English Breakfast is a good all rounder for me.

I'll add a little almond milk and sweetener [not a lot of either] to liven it up.

I enjoy Greent tea, but don't drink too much. It's a nice change of pace from Black varieties.

I'm up and down about coffee: I don't mind espresso drinks, but straight coffee is not my thing. 

Super stoked for a tea thread! I know too many coffee drinkers.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 6, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> Tea is my go-to beverage.
> 
> Earl Grey and Lady Grey are my favorites, and English Breakfast is a good all rounder for me.
> 
> ...



Good to see someone else here has heard of Lady Grey.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 6, 2022)

The last tea I had was my last-ditch effort to like it. I thought, "what's as far away from tea as possible, but still *technically* tea?" I took one sip, and even this, as processed it is, and with as much sugar and artificial flavoring as it had, it still tasted like watery grass clippings. That was probably ~25 years ago.




The only other time since then was accidentally ordering "matcha pancakes" without knowing what matcha was, took one bite, and realized I'd have to order something else for brunch.

I'll leave you guys alone in this thread from now on, I just thought you'd get a kick out my tea misadventures.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 7, 2022)

I love me some greentea of all sorts cause of EGCG and it's positive health benefits. I don't pretend to know what it actually is but I heard it gud.

Also black tea, english breakfast and earl grey but extremely occasionally I'll buy some fruit teas in those fancy pyramid tea bags that make my pinky taller. 

Oh almost forgot I love southern sweet tea of the cold brew variety and some McDonalds sweet tea. I still switch between tea and coffee when I get bored.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Funny you say Twinings as I had to buy their Earl grey pack this week and neither my wife or I enjoy it very much, which I thought we would, seeing as it's pretty respected brand. Just find it too orange peely.



I tend to agree. Twinings have cultivated an image of being fancy, largely by employing Stephen Fry to do their adverts, but in my estimation they really aren't anything special.


----------



## thraxil (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm still a diehard coffee drinker and won't give that up. But since moving to the UK, I have picked up the tea habit. It turns out that there really is something deeply satisfying about a good cup of tea in this gray, damp country. I'm also sensitive enough to caffeine that I can't really drink coffee after noon or it messes up my sleep. But I can get away with a cup or two of tea up until about 4pm. So I drink coffee in the morning and then switch to tea for the afternoon.

My go to is Yorkshire Gold though I also like Aldi's basic English Breakfast. I used to put unsweetened soy milk in it (as someone else mentioned, almond milk doesn't quite work right, coconut milk has too much of its own flavour (and doesn't really give it the thicker feel), and oat milk is fine but significantly more expensive than soy). For the last year though, I've been working out of a small office that I rent (had to get out of the flat during the pandemic when my partner started also working from home). No fridge to put the soy milk in, so I've just adapted to drinking it black.

Earl Grey has never really sat well with me. I just don't like the citrusy aspect. But, despite eating a lot of fruit, I also generally hate when fruit/citrus flavour is added to _anything_ that doesn't have it naturally. Can't stand fruity beers or the combination of chocolate and fruit. Probably not surprising that tea with fruit added doesn't work for me either.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 7, 2022)

thraxil said:


> I'm still a diehard coffee drinker and won't give that up. But since moving to the UK, I have picked up the tea habit. It turns out that there really is something deeply satisfying about a good cup of tea in this gray, damp country. I'm also sensitive enough to caffeine that I can't really drink coffee after noon or it messes up my sleep. But I can get away with a cup or two of tea up until about 4pm. So I drink coffee in the morning and then switch to tea for the afternoon.
> 
> My go to is Yorkshire Gold though I also like Aldi's basic English Breakfast. I used to put unsweetened soy milk in it (as someone else mentioned, almond milk doesn't quite work right, coconut milk has too much of its own flavour (and doesn't really give it the thicker feel), and oat milk is fine but significantly more expensive than soy). For the last year though, I've been working out of a small office that I rent (had to get out of the flat during the pandemic when my partner started also working from home). No fridge to put the soy milk in, so I've just adapted to drinking it black.
> 
> Earl Grey has never really sat well with me. I just don't like the citrusy aspect. But, despite eating a lot of fruit, I also generally hate when fruit/citrus flavour is added to _anything_ that doesn't have it naturally. Can't stand fruity beers or the combination of chocolate and fruit. Probably not surprising that tea with fruit added doesn't work for me either.



It helps that in Britain people offer you tea at basically every possible occasion, and also that oftentimes asking for coffee will be met with a blank stare.

I do support Yorkshire Gold as a good daily brew. I mostly stick to Asda's own brand extra strong simply for cheapness, but either gold or extra strong or hardwater blends are where it is at. 

I simply cannot get used to tea without milk in though. The mouthfeel is just all wrong.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 7, 2022)

The only teas are Tetley's and Barry's. Everything else is an abomination.

Punjana is ok sometimes with the right water.

Putting milk in tea should be illegal.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 7, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> It helps that in Britain people offer you tea at basically every possible occasion, and also that oftentimes asking for coffee will be met with a blank stare.
> 
> I do support Yorkshire Gold as a good daily brew. I mostly stick to Asda's own brand extra strong simply for cheapness, but either gold or extra strong or hardwater blends are where it is at.
> 
> I simply cannot get used to tea without milk in though. The mouthfeel is just all wrong.


I kind of like the wrong mouthfeel to be honest haha

I used to always think it was weird to put milk into tea but then I tried English Breakfast tea with some milk and thoroughly enjoyed that. But that's the only tea I put milk in regularly. What other teas do you recommend mixing with milk?


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 7, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> I kind of like the wrong mouthfeel to be honest haha
> 
> I used to always think it was weird to put milk into tea but then I tried English Breakfast tea with some milk and thoroughly enjoyed that. But that's the only tea I put milk in regularly. What other teas do you recommend mixing with milk?



I basically only drink "just black" and that's really where milk belongs. I'm ok with milk in an Earl Grey, but only a dash, just for the feel in the mouth. I also have milk in an Ahmad Tea English Number 1. I do also have a night time blend which has some spices in which is good with milk, and so is my wife's Vanilla Tranquility.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 7, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> I basically only drink "just black" and that's really where milk belongs. I'm ok with milk in an Earl Grey, but only a dash, just for the feel in the mouth. I also have milk in an Ahmad Tea English Number 1. I do also have a night time blend which has some spices in which is good with milk, and so is my wife's Vanilla Tranquility.


Thanks, I would have never thought to put it into Earl Grey because it has a a strong herbal taste to it, will try it though! Ahmad English One is one of my alltime favorite teas which I added milk to a couple of times so I should do that again tomorrow.

I just looked up Vanilla Tranquility and am surprised there is a vanilla tea at all let alone one made by Ahmad Tea. Interesting.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 7, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> Thanks, I would have never thought to put it into Earl Grey because it has a a strong herbal taste to it, will try it though! Ahmad English One is one of my alltime favorite teas which I added milk to a couple of times so I should do that again tomorrow.
> 
> I just looked up Vanilla Tranquility and am surprised there is a vanilla tea at all let alone one made by Ahmad Tea. Interesting.



Ahmad are basically the only tea company in the UK that make "black tea plus X" and that's what my wife mainly drinks. All the other fruity stuff around is like an infusion without tea, which my wife looks upon with scorn. We've tried just about all of their flavours and they are pretty good.

Still kinda blows my mind that Lipton, a British brand, sells "black plus fruit" in Sweden but you can't get hold of that here in the UK for love nor money.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 7, 2022)

Also, if you're not drinking out of Denby are you really drinking tea?


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 7, 2022)

Get that fucking pinky up you savages!


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 7, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Ahmad are basically the only tea company in the UK that make "black tea plus X" and that's what my wife mainly drinks. All the other fruity stuff around is like an infusion without tea, which my wife looks upon with scorn. We've tried just about all of their flavours and they are pretty good.
> 
> Still kinda blows my mind that Lipton, a British brand, sells "black plus fruit" in Sweden but you can't get hold of that here in the UK for love nor money.


Haha I know what you mean but one rare occasion I drink a fruity tea in those fancy pyramid mesh teabags with a girl sometimes and do enjoy the taste but I have to agree that it's less like tea and more like a drink with fruit and flowers. I love the different Ahmad derivatives, I don't always run into them but when I see it on a shelf then it's a no brainer for me to buy it. The fruity Ahmad teas are the only ones that feel "complete" to me after I tried a sampler pack from them.

The fruity ones just don't hit me with that crude tea taste I enjoy and almost never has any real caffeine I expect from it so I leaves me feeling a bit weird expecting more. Fruit teas feels more like tea for lightweights. I double bag my black tea most of the time for extra strength and just add some lemon if I want fruit in it so I do know what you and your wife mean by that. Leaves a lot to be desired honestly.

You've blown my mind that Lipton is a British company, I always assumed they were a cheap American brand, which I still enjoy to a certain extent.


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 7, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Beats me. Happened enough and with different brands that I eventually noticed.
> 
> Wanna recruit a bunch of people to drink 20 cups and another control group to drink English Breakfast, compare notes, and then publish it online?


Personally that reads as tea has made you drop your balls more than they usually sag. Can't be a terrible thing to go beyond puberty and beyond like a tea drinking Buzz Lightyear of sorts. 

If it bothers you then just use a clothespin to tighten your nuts from the top and fuck that tea up all the way to the bottom!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 7, 2022)

BMFan30 said:


> Personally that reads as tea has made you drop your balls more than they usually sag. Can't be a terrible thing to go beyond puberty and beyond like a tea drinking Buzz Lightyear of sorts.
> 
> If it bothers you then just use a clothespin to tighten your nuts from the top and fuck that tea up all the way to the bottom!


This is the way.


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 7, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> I tend to agree. Twinings have cultivated an image of being fancy, largely by employing Stephen Fry to do their adverts, but in my estimation they really aren't anything special.


I enjoy twining varieties, but when compared to other higher priced teas I can definitely tell a difference


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 7, 2022)

Also does anyone like the flower-infused teas?

I've tried a few hibiscus or lavender ones and it is a very different experience.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 7, 2022)

I’ve always enjoy tea with nothing added. Maybe lemon if I’m making iced tea.

My wife buys tons of teas from David’s Tea. I sample her stash every so often. I think some benefit from a hint of honey. She drinks Matcha every morning with almond milk and agave.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2022)

I had tried Yorkshire Gold’s English breakfast tea, but it always had a bitter/odd after taste as if it had steeped too long, even when steeping the recommended 4-5 minutes (keep in mind I’m drinking it without milk or sugar).

But reading a few people mention it above, I fired up the kettle to try it again. This time I set a timer for four minutes and I have to say that its better with the shorter steep time.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 7, 2022)

I also enjoy Ice T


----------



## bostjan (Feb 7, 2022)

I used to take a handful of loose Princess Noori tea leaves and dump it in a cup, then pour just enough hot water over it to call it a liquid. I had to stop before my teeth turned grey.

I'm sort of a tea whore. I would drink whatever, red, green, black, white, chai, herbal, pretty much whatever. I don't like the granulated stuff, but other than that, if it's a proper tea, I'll probably like it.


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 7, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I used to take a handful of loose Princess Noori tea leaves and dump it in a cup, then pour just enough hot water over it to call it a liquid. I had to stop before my teeth turned grey.
> 
> I'm sort of a tea whore. I would drink whatever, red, green, black, white, chai, herbal, pretty much whatever. I don't like the granulated stuff, but other than that, if it's a proper tea, I'll probably like it.


Red, blue, green, whatever!


----------



## BMFan30 (Feb 8, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> This is the way.








If it makes his nuts feel like this ^ again while drinking a cuppa tea then I'm all for it!


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 8, 2022)

I've switched from coffee to tea a few times when my workload was so intense I was under a ton of stress and didn't have any time to exercise. I handle coffee fine when life is reasonable, but when it's unreasonable tea contributes less to anxiety and insomnia.

I like Numi's aged Earl Gray quite a bit. A tad expensive but the cheaper Earl Grays I've had tasted like citrus cleaner by comparison.

I also like Pu-Ehr, which is the most coffee-like tea I've tried, thick in body with some earthy and malty notes. My wife hates it and thinks it smells like ass. Any fans here?


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm starting to think that maybe people aren't brewing their Earl Grey right, or something. I'm not really a huge fan, but I definitely wouldn't say that it tastes like toilet cleaner 

Obviously there is a citrus flavor, but I find it to be refreshing rather than scourging. Not like I drink fancy earl grey either; mostly just twinings. Dunno if there is like an international difference on this stuff, like how Guinness isn't the same outside of Dublin?


----------



## StevenC (Feb 8, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe people aren't brewing their Earl Grey right, or something. I'm not really a huge fan, but I definitely wouldn't say that it tastes like toilet cleaner
> 
> Obviously there is a citrus flavor, but I find it to be refreshing rather than scourging. Not like I drink fancy earl grey either; mostly just twinings. Dunno if there is like an international difference on this stuff, like how Guinness isn't the same outside of Dublin?


Actually Guinness tends to be better outside Dublin as it needs a few miles on it. This is most evident in the fact that the worst Guinness in Ireland is a pint at the Guinness brewery.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 8, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Actually Guinness tends to be better outside Dublin as it needs a few miles on it. This is most evident in the fact that the worst Guinness in Ireland is a pint at the Guinness brewery.



I'll take your word for it! I've never actually been to the brewery, I have merely drunk pints in and around Dublin. I suppose this would also explain why the Guinness in the north is still pretty damn good.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 8, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> I'll take your word for it! I've never actually been to the brewery, I have merely drunk pints in and around Dublin. I suppose this would also explain why the Guinness in the north is still pretty damn good.


It's boat trips that Guinness can't survive.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 8, 2022)

StevenC said:


> It's boat trips that Guinness can't survive.



One of these days we'll get around to building an undersea Guinness pipeline. "Stout Strem 2" or something.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 8, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> One of these days we'll get around to building an undersea Guinness pipeline. "Stout Strem 2" or something.


Still requires the English learning to pull pints


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> Also does anyone like the flower-infused teas?
> 
> I've tried a few hibiscus or lavender ones and it is a very different experience.


I like jasmine green tea.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 8, 2022)

@StevenC just explained why Guiness over here in the States tastes like horse piss the night after racing with no water. Just thick, black piss.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 9, 2022)

Oohh glad I found this thread! Tea has been a borderline hobby of mine over the last 2-3 years. I go through phases.

There's a local store I really like that sells all kinds of loose leaf tea from all over the world (the store's name is Camellia Sinensis. Pretty sure they'd ship to the US also).

I tend to drink my teas straight with no sugar/sweetener or milk.

Been recently really enjoying a few Japanese roasted teas: kamairicha and hojicha. The hojicha I find to be a really good morning tea. It's really bold and toasty, almost like a coffee, with a few notes of honey. The kamairicha is a lot sweeter and spinach-y.

If I'm feeling fancy I'll bring out some gyokuro tea and do long brew (10+ minutes) at room temperature, then a couple of subsequent steeps at around 60 Celsius for a minute or two.

I also like some Taiwanese oolongs I've seen called high mountain teas. They have this sort of corn-ish sweetness to them. They're really nice.

I HATE every Pu Erh I've ever tried. I still don't understand how people pay so much money for stuff that tastes like straight up manure.

I also have a white tea I'm really enjoying at the moment (forget the name), but I don't know much about them yet.

I'm not as big a fan of black teas, but I do have a couple of Darjeelings a I do like.

And Earl Grey from Tim Hortons  call me weird but I love that shit. Extra Large Earl Grey with two teabags, please.

EDIT: I do also like straight matchas. I have a small set and all, but I gotta be careful when I drink it. I am a p*ssy when it comes to caffeine, and traditional matchas have a pretty large concentration of caffeine in a very small volume of liquid, so it can wire me up pretty good. Which means then I crash just as hard.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 10, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> I HATE every Pu Erh I've ever tried. I still don't understand how people pay so much money for stuff that tastes like straight up manure.



Yeah, I completely agree with you on this. 

I'm probably not the target audience, since I am not super keen on the oriental tea style but I simply could not drink this stuff as an actual beverage. People say that it's "earthy" and that's true I suppose, but no-one says that it actually tastes nice, just that it has complex flavor. Now, I am open to some slightly silly connoisseurship; with whisky and cigars; but Pu-Erh is not something I am willing to entertain this with. 

In Britain if you want an "earthy" beverage then you drink this:


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Yeah, I completely agree with you on this.
> 
> I'm probably not the target audience, since I am not super keen on the oriental tea style but I simply could not drink this stuff as an actual beverage. People say that it's "earthy" and that's true I suppose, but no-one says that it actually tastes nice, just that it has complex flavor. Now, I am open to some slightly silly connoisseurship; with whisky and cigars; but Pu-Erh is not something I am willing to entertain this with.
> 
> In Britain if you want an "earthy" beverage then you drink this:


Had to look it up:



Fuck me


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 10, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Had to look it up:
> View attachment 103108
> 
> 
> Fuck me



It will make a man out of you!

For the uninitiated, Bovril is beef extract something along the lines of a stock cube except it comes as a thick, black, gelatinous and delicious smelling (YMMV) goop. You make it into something that is kind of half way between a tea and a soup. It's definitely a thin fluid, something like unmilked black tea, but of course it is salty and beefy and not tea like in flavour. It's very savory, and actually quite filling despite it's nebulous nutritional content. I think something about it's manly, musky flavour that tricks your body into thinking it's a food instead of a drink. 

It has long been known to be the ultimate beverage for warming you up, particularly on a football terrace back when you were allowed to stand up at the football as you watched your local third division team lose 7-0 in the FA cup first round.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Sometimes I add a bit of Vegemite to tea when I need an extra kick in the morning. I don't eat meat so it can be hard to get umami first thing in the morning if I have a craving.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Sometimes I add a bit of Vegemite to tea when I need an extra kick in the morning. I don't eat meat so it can be hard to get umami first thing in the morning if I have a craving.



Yeah I have heard of people doing that too. I probably wouldn't make marmite/vegimite tea myself, but then I would just literally eat marmite out of the jar with a spoon. 

Even for those who really don't like the concentrated stuff, marmite is a superb addition to your spice rack to add richness and umami to any dish.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Sometimes I add a bit of Vegemite to tea when I need an extra kick in the morning. I don't eat meat so it can be hard to get umami first thing in the morning if I have a craving.


It's pricey, but a teaspoon of gyokuro tea (which is just fancy shaded sencha) brewed in 100 ml room temperature water for 15 minutes has a ginormous umami kick.

I really that stuff, but it's real strong so I don't prepare it too often. Though now that I'm talking about it... Imma go make some.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Anyone have any good online stores that they use? There are a million sites and I don't know where to start. We used to have a place in town that specialized in tea, but pandemics, you know....


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Anyone have any good online stores that they use? There are a million sites and I don't know where to start. We used to have a place in town that specialized in tea, but pandemics, you know....


This is where I get my teas from locally. They're pretty big here, and they have a good reputation across Canada. It seems they'll also ship internationally, given that I see you can change the currency on the website to USD and EUR.









Camellia Sinensis Teahouse | Tea, accessories and workshops


We offer a vast selection of world-class quality white tea, green tea, black tea, wulong (oolong), Pu er and Matcha, selected at source in the gardens of China, Japan, India, Taiwan by our team of tasters.




camellia-sinensis.com


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Sometimes I add a bit of Vegemite to tea when I need an extra kick in the morning. I don't eat meat so it can be hard to get umami first thing in the morning if I have a craving.


Vegemite? Cricket?? Are you sure you're an apple pie lovin', freedom ringin' 'Merican??


Adding anything to tea is sacriledge


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Vegemite? Cricket?? Are you sure you're an apple pie lovin', freedom ringin' 'Merican??
> 
> 
> Adding anything to tea is sacriledge



I'm a Merican, but my parents aren't. LOL.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 10, 2022)

Man the new : P smiley face is awkward and kinda sexual looking now. 



Its how I meant it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Man the new : P smiley face is awkward and kinda sexual looking now.
> 
> 
> 
> Its how I meant it.


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Sometimes I add a bit of Vegemite to tea when I need an extra kick in the morning. I don't eat meat so it can be hard to get umami first thing in the morning if I have a craving.


 I have tried Vegemite, and it was...interesting. Not quite what I expected when I spread it on my toast one day.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

Wc707 said:


> I have tried Vegemite, and it was...interesting. Not quite what I expected when I spread it on my toast one day.



Thick toast, butter, and vegemite. The breakfast of Champions. 
Unless of course you are doing nine Weet-Bix. Dry. Then, you are a Super Champion.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 10, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Thick toast, butter, and vegemite. The breakfast of Champions.
> Unless of course you are doing nine Weet-Bix. Dry. Then, you are a Super Champion.



Personally I like thick floofy bread nicely toasted with lashings of butter then a slice of sharp cheddar (unmelted, we aren't French) then a good smear of vegamite over the top.

That, gentlemen, is the finest of breakfasts.

Which I am no longer allowed to eat because I am a fat, and I am doing keto


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Personally I like thick floofy bread nicely toasted with lashings of butter then a slice of sharp cheddar (unmelted, we aren't French) then a good smear of vegamite over the top.
> 
> That, gentlemen, is the finest of breakfasts.
> 
> Which I am no longer allowed to eat because I am a fat, and I am doing keto



At least it wasn't Marmite!


----------



## Crungy (Feb 11, 2022)

This thread is awesome. I haven't bought anything yet but I'm going to try some stuff. The hojicha sounds very interesting.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Anyone have any good online stores that they use? There are a million sites and I don't know where to start. We used to have a place in town that specialized in tea, but pandemics, you know....


Are you in the US?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Are you in the US?



Yup.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 11, 2022)

Also, what are you all using for brewing tea? Are you all loose leafing it in an infuser? Kettles with tea bags? MICROWAVES (I know, Brits are cringing backwards at the thought, but yall put milk in your tea so there's that)??


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Also, what are you all using for brewing tea? Are you all loose leafing it in an infuser? Kettles with tea bags? MICROWAVES (I know, Brits are cringing backwards at the thought, but yall put milk in your tea so there's that)??



All that stuff - minus the microwave. I'm not big on milk or sugar. I prefer my tea to be, well, tea.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Also, what are you all using for brewing tea? Are you all loose leafing it in an infuser? Kettles with tea bags? MICROWAVES (I know, Brits are cringing backwards at the thought, but yall put milk in your tea so there's that)??


I use a French press. 


ArtDecade said:


> Yup.


This place has the best Early Grey I’ve ever had and quite a few other varieties of high quality black, green, and the other odd types. https://rishi-tea.com/black-tea-organic-loose-leaf/earl-grey


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 11, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I use a French press.
> 
> This place has the best Early Grey I’ve ever had and quite a few other varieties of high quality black, green, and the other odd types. https://rishi-tea.com/black-tea-organic-loose-leaf/earl-grey


I love a french press for coffee, but I'll have to use it for tea not sure why I havent tried that haha I'll give that Irishi tea a try, I'm always down for good Earl Grey.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2022)

Never tried a press for tea either... So crazy it might just work.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I love a french press for coffee, but I'll have to use it for tea not sure why I havent tried that haha I'll give that Irishi tea a try, I'm always down for good Earl Grey.


You can buy a small amount and sample a bunch of there different offerings, that’s what I did.


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Also, what are you all using for brewing tea? Are you all loose leafing it in an infuser? Kettles with tea bags? MICROWAVES (I know, Brits are cringing backwards at the thought, but yall put milk in your tea so there's that)??


Depends on the tea. I bought some from a local tea store, so thats always loose leaf with my own infusers. If I buy Twinings it's prefilled bags. Most of the time it's kettle, but out if convenience I'll use the microwave.
Anecdotally, microwave vs kettle does taste a little different ime


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I love a french press for coffee, but I'll have to use it for tea not sure why I havent tried that haha I'll give that Irishi tea a try, I'm always down for good Earl Grey.


Always wanted to get a French press and try it!

Been wanting to get into espresso, but can't justify the huge initial money dump I'd have to forego.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Crungy said:


> This thread is awesome. I haven't bought anything yet but I'm going to try some stuff. The hojicha sounds very interesting.


I hope you like it. I have a coworker who could care less about tea. Gave him a bit to try, and now he regularly asks me to get him a bag every time I go get some at the store. 



CanserDYI said:


> Also, what are you all using for brewing tea? Are you all loose leafing it in an infuser? Kettles with tea bags? MICROWAVES (I know, Brits are cringing backwards at the thought, but yall put milk in your tea so there's that)??


I got a nice kettle a while back that has a few different temperature presets so I can brew different kinds of tea.

I have a cheap Japanese tea set that came with a kyusu and a few tiny teacups perfectly sized for a portion of sencha or gyokuro (it seems traditionally the Japanese like their teas in small amounts, but in high concentrations). I've grown a bit tired of having to clean it though, so I just use a metal infuser these days when I'm not feeling very ceremonious about my tea and just wanna get it done quickly.

If it's matcha that I want, I have a whisk and a double-walled glass matcha bowl I got as a gift.

I do want to get a proper gaiwan at some point, and a real, nice kyusu. But that stuff is expensive, and at the moment I'd rather buy guitars instead


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Also, what are you all using for brewing tea? Are you all loose leafing it in an infuser? Kettles with tea bags? MICROWAVES (I know, Brits are cringing backwards at the thought, but yall put milk in your tea so there's that)??



Microwaves are for supervillains, not making tea 

My ex's yank friend stayed with us years back and she was a bit of an anglophile, so she drank tea. But when she went to put a mug in the microwave I almost slapped the fucking thing out of her hand.

What's crazy to me is that y'all drink coffee out there, which requires some way to heat water. You can't even make instant coffee properly with a microwave. And yet... Microwaving the tea


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 12, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Microwaves are for supervillains, not making tea
> 
> My ex's yank friend stayed with us years back and she was a bit of an anglophile, so she drank tea. But when she went to put a mug in the microwave I almost slapped the fucking thing out of her hand.
> 
> What's crazy to me is that y'all drink coffee out there, which requires some way to heat water. You can't even make instant coffee properly with a microwave. And yet... Microwaving the tea


Trust me I've moved to kettles and infusers, but I'll definitely mike some water for tea if it's just me having a cuppa lol I know it's terrible.

I haven't had a cup of coffee in ages, the acid reflux I was getting from a pot a day was absolutely terrible.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Trust me I've moved to kettles and infusers, but I'll definitely mike some water for tea if it's just me having a cuppa lol I know it's terrible.
> 
> I haven't had a cup of coffee in ages, the acid reflux I was getting from a pot a day was absolutely terrible.



My wife thinks it is weird that I almost universally re-boil a kettle when I make tea. Like, I put it on to boil, then do whatever while I'm waiting, then when it clicks off I go back and press the button again so I get water at the highest possible temperatures possible to make tea. But it does make a difference. George Orwell said so.


----------



## michael_bolton (Feb 12, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> ...I also like Pu-Ehr, which is the most coffee-like tea I've tried, thick in body with some earthy and malty notes. My wife hates it and thinks it smells like ass. Any fans here?



Pu Ehr is one of my go tos. Reminds me of Lagavulin, Caol Ila etc. As of late I'm on a spicy masala tea kick, milk and everything.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

michael_bolton said:


> Reminds me of Lagavulin



Is that not a scotch, rather than a tea?

I am surprised how many people in this thread seem to think that tea is a type of booze


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 12, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Is that not a scotch, rather than a tea?
> 
> I am surprised how many people in this thread seem to think that tea is a type of booze



Yeah, this thread is starting to get way too cork sniffery.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 12, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah, this thread is starting to get way too cork sniffery.


I mean, there wouldn't be a tea thread on a guitar forum if there wasn't a healthy amount of snobbery around tea, much the same way we are all gear snobs 

I will say that I've enjoyed more than a couple of those cans though... 



michael_bolton said:


> Pu Ehr is one of my go tos. Reminds me of Lagavulin, Caol Ila etc. As of late I'm on a spicy masala tea kick, milk and everything.


How the fuck do you do it?
Every time I've tried it it's like a mouthful of soil where a few too many ruminants have dwelt.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Every time I've tried it it's like a mouthful of soil where a few too many ruminants have dwelt.



It's the kind of flavour where, if you gave it to a friend, they would say "Urgh, alright... So how long does this stuff take to kick in?" followed soon after by "Oh bullshit NO-ONE would drink that if it didn't make them hallucinate".


----------



## nickgray (Feb 12, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> How the fuck do you do it?




Buy the good stuff from vendors who deal with actual Chinese tea instead of random wholesalers.









Yunnan Sourcing - The Ultimate Source for Yunnan Pu-erh Tea


Since 2004, we have been in the business of sourcing Yunnan Pu-erh Tea, Chinese Green Tea, Black Tea, Oolong Tea, White Tea, Hei Cha, Teawares, Clay Teapots, and much more! We also offer wholesale pricing in addition to our already competitive retail pricing!




yunnansourcing.com





https://yunnansourcing.us/ -- this one ships from the US, so in light of covid it's a better option probably

You should also keep in mind that puerh is a really big category of tea, you have raw and ripe puerh which are totally different teas, and raw puerh teas can be massively different to each other depending on how long and how (wet storage or dry storage) they were aged.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Feb 12, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah, this thread is starting to get way too cork sniffery.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> View attachment 103232



Oh shit son, I haven't seen that stuff in FOREVER. Was my preferred beverage when recovering from severe hangovers and moderate drug withdrawal. It's like dead flat, no fizz at all.

And yeah, its the shit.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 12, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> View attachment 103232



NOW WE'RE TALKIN


----------



## michael_bolton (Feb 12, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Is that not a scotch, rather than a tea?



I like "peaty/earthy" type beverages not just scotch. Also most days I don't drink scotch at 7 am.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

michael_bolton said:


> Also most days I don't drink scotch at 7 am.



Oh yeah, me too


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 12, 2022)

michael_bolton said:


> I like "peaty/earthy" type beverages not just scotch. Also most days I don't drink scotch at 7 am.



Why not?


----------



## michael_bolton (Feb 12, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> How the fuck do you do it?
> Every time I've tried it it's like a mouthful of soil where a few too many ruminants have dwelt.



There's a huge variance in taste between diff types/manufacturers of pu ehr. At the end of the day to each its own though.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 12, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Buy the good stuff from vendors who deal with actual Chinese tea instead of random wholesalers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only place I've got it from was Camellia Sinensis, here in Montreal. They're a specialty tea boutique, though I don't know how their puerh selection is any good, given that I normally avoid it. Their other teas are real good stuff.

Maybe at some point I'll give it another shot, but it's VERY different from anything I was expecting. Might not have been the best quality either. I'd need to get a bit more educated about it before really getting into it.



michael_bolton said:


> There's a huge variance in taste between diff types/manufacturers of pu ehr. At the end of the day to each its own though.


Yeah that's more it for me.
A lot of people really hate the bitterness of a straight shot of matcha, but I love the stuff. I just like to joke with puerh because it really did taste like a barn to me 
I ended up giving away the bag I had to a friend that liked it.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 12, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Camellia Sinensis, here in Montreal. They're a specialty tea boutique



Looked up the website, and yeah - it's the usual wholesaler stuff, would avoid at all costs.



Alberto7 said:


> I'd need to get a bit more educated about it before really getting into it.



Ideally you want to get into gong fu brewing, it's a way better brewing technique, and you should try different types of water as well, you want something with fairly low mineral content (water is really important, hard water can seriously affect the flavor). It's a really neat hobby. Tasty as hell too.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 12, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Ideally you want to get into gong fu brewing, it's a way better brewing technique, and you should try different types of water as well, you want something with fairly low mineral content (water is really important, hard water can seriously affect the flavor). It's a really neat hobby. Tasty as hell too.



Ok, you're just fucking with us now, right?

Nice try, but "gong fu"? Come on man, how dumb do you think we are


----------



## nickgray (Feb 12, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Nice try, but "gong fu"? Come on man, how dumb do you think we are



No, really that's how it's called  Forget the ceremony part though, that's partially bs anyways (it's largely for show, iirc I've read it was fancied up for local tourists primarily, if you want actual fancy stuff - that's the Japanese one with matcha). The idea itself though is to brew tea in a much smaller brewing vessel, and brew it multiple times, doing very short brews. So you'd take a small 100ml gaiwan (this a cup-like thing with a lid) or a teapot, put in like 5-7gr of tea, and brew the tea 7-10 times, incrementally increasing the brewing time starting from almost instant, to a few seconds, and up to tens of seconds for final brews. The bottom line is that you get way tastier tea.

You can look up TeaDB channel for examples



https://www.youtube.com/c/TeaDB/videos



And the dude has a useful website with info as well 





__





Pu’erh Compendium | TeaDB
 

TeadDB -




teadb.org


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 12, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Ok, you're just fucking with us now, right?
> 
> Nice try, but "gong fu"? Come on man, how dumb do you think we are



Hey man I got a black belt in that shit!


----------



## CanserDYI (May 6, 2022)

Just got some loose leaf cranberry blood orange black tea, and it slaps. Got it from Kroger of all places, but it seems really quality.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 6, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just got some loose leaf cranberry blood orange black tea, and it slaps. Got it from Kroger of all places, but it seems really quality.


Mmmmm citrusy, sounds good. Never had cranberry in my tea


----------



## MFB (May 6, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Hey man I got a black belt in that shit!



Adam, your black belt is in BONG Fu!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 6, 2022)

I'm not quite on the level of some of you but I got a bunch of organic herbal teas that were on sale around the holidays and holy shit, I had no idea chamomile could taste so good. I didn't know peppermint wasn't just bitter. This whole experience has really ruined Celestial Seasonings for me. Even the organic sleepytime is better.



MFB said:


> Adam, your black belt is in BONG Fu!



Funny, I also have one of those.


----------

